# Raining all day, goods things are about...



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Been raining moderate to heavy since 8:00 this morning here in Wellston...Temp now at 59, winds light right now - varying SE, ESE, SSE.

Everyone else have that same feeling that good things are about to happen tomorrow and into this next couple weeks?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Good things have been happening for me since after Labor day weekend storms, though it will inevitably get better. But my arms are already whooped, the eggs are curing, and the smoker is a kick'n. I love this time of year. Bring on the rain.

PETE


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

If you're in the upper rivers around places like Tippy or what not, then yes--good things are on the way for you. 

If you're a lower river fisherman, then the big empty the lake type pushes came through starting last Sat. thru Weds. From here on out you may get some fresh trickles coming in (smaller batches), but I'd say 75% of the run came through in that above mentioned time frame and they moved through already...pretty much the same thing as last year. 

Like I said though, if you're up at Tippy, then you've definitely got one hell of a push on the way.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> but I'd say 75% of the run came through in that above mentioned time frame


I highly doubt we had 75% of the run already pour through over the weekend.. I think the best is yet to come!


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> If you're in the upper rivers around places like Tippy or what not, then yes--good things are on the way for you.
> 
> If you're a lower river fisherman, then the big empty the lake type pushes came through starting last Sat. thru Weds. From here on out you may get some fresh trickles coming in (smaller batches), but I'd say 75% of the run came through in that above mentioned time frame and they moved through already...pretty much the same thing as last year.
> 
> Like I said though, if you're up at Tippy, then you've definitely got one hell of a push on the way.


I don't normally river fish, so I can't be sure of this... but I think things are not close to normal this year. I have witnessed what the south end of Manistee Lake looks like when fish are around and it has not looked like that at all the last two weekends. I was near the mouth of the little man. last Sat and Sun and It was dead. Nothing on the graph and no surfacing fish. I was there again yesterday and the same thing. A lot of guys there wondering what is going on. That's just that spot though so who knows?...

Both of these trips were for several hours during the night when fish usually are on the move around here. 

Also on Friday morning I watched a ba-zillion boats head out to 120+ FOW out at Frankfort.....not too many stuck around in tight.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

johnnie555 said:


> I highly doubt we had 75% of the run already pour through over the weekend.. I think the best is yet to come!


Doubt it all you want, but don't blame me when a month from now the people still fishing down low are saying, "yep...I think the best is yet to come!" 

I'm talking about the lower water, not the upper or mid sections.

Like I said, the best is coming for the upper river around Tippy or what not, but unless someone was here down low, I don't think it's possible to comprehend just how many fish blew through here in that five day stretch I mentioned above. Hell, another smaller batch pushed through today and the fishing was incredible for about five hours, then every fish blew out of these lower areas in no time at all. Smaller batches from here on out, sure--but the huge pushes already came and went. But hey, what do I know, I've only been up here in the lower water for the last ten days straight.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

BM from High Bridge down is the quest of late.
Eggs are cured and did fill the smoker, the freezer is next if they are chrome like yesterday. But gosh they've been tough work.
Going on my first boat ride in the AM, get to hit more than the 3-4 holes I've been tackling from shore.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

johnnie555 said:


> I highly doubt we had 75% of the run already pour through over the weekend.. I think the best is yet to come!


are you talking about the lower system or up river? There was a hell of a big push the past 7 days....I would love to be wrong here, but I doubt there will be that big of a push again entering the mouth of the Big M.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah I have a REALLY hard time believing that 75% of the fish (aka Salmon) run have already entered the river... We may not get a BIG push of fish, but numbers wise, their is still waaaay more fish to enter the rivers!! Should definately see good fishable numbers of FRESH fish way into Middle to Late October! Only way to find out for yourelf is to get out after em.. I know there's still a ton of fish being caught out in the Big lake which will eventually move in closer!


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

jimp said:


> BM from High Bridge down is the quest of late.
> Eggs are cured and did fill the smoker, the freezer is next if they are chrome like yesterday. But gosh they've been tough work.
> Going on my first boat ride in the AM, get to hit more than the 3-4 holes I've been tackling from shore.


How'd you do Jim? I went golfing! Beautiful day for sure!!

Addendum: I agree that the run...Is NOT done!!


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

all i have seen and or caught from the rivers are females right now with very tight skein. the females come in first then the males. i have been getting mostly males on the pier with the occasional female. there will be fish coming into the rivers for another month or better. :corkysm55


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

foxfire69 said:


> How'd you do Jim? I went golfing! Beautiful day for sure!!
> 
> Addendum: I agree that the run...Is NOT done!!


Beautiful Foggy Morning and cloudless day.
3 of us fished High Bridge down, Daylight to 11:30.
Skein, Plugs = Nada hits, Skunked. 
A few moving, Many in shallows so they're there, plus some suckers.
About 12 boats from HB or in the area, 7-8 said skunked too, 2-3 boats had 1, one boat had 5.

Checked lower down river, did much better.
Going to try again lower ourselves tomorrow.

Tippy warriors were getting a lot of "hits" Saturday night, landing few.

One fella had an interesting morning, stripped to his undies, diving in 7'-8' of water for his anchor that had broken off. Brr-r-r-r, Bear Grylls?
Pshaw!
Anyone can start a fire with two sticks...if one of them is a match :lol:


----------



## dcc (Aug 5, 2010)

onebigdaddy29 said:


> all i have seen and or caught from the rivers are females right now with very tight skein. the females come in first then the males. i have been getting mostly males on the pier with the occasional female. there will be fish coming into the rivers for another month or better. :corkysm55


 I caught 6 males over 8 days ago!


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Doubt it all you want, but don't blame me when a month from now the people still fishing down low are saying, "yep...I think the best is yet to come!"
> 
> I'm talking about the lower water, not the upper or mid sections.
> 
> Like I said, the best is coming for the upper river around Tippy or what not, but unless someone was here down low, I don't think it's possible to comprehend just how many fish blew through here in that five day stretch I mentioned above. Hell, another smaller batch pushed through today and the fishing was incredible for about five hours, then every fish blew out of these lower areas in no time at all. Smaller batches from here on out, sure--but the huge pushes already came and went. But hey, what do I know, I've only been up here in the lower water for the last ten days straight.


The exact same scenario has taken place on the Betsie, It had a huge push of fish Labor Day weekend'ish, then this past weekend there were cool nights and a mid day rain, in which we expected to push a decent run, in which it did not! We had a few fish that were aggressive in that window, but from seeing a couple of fish migrating at a time every 20 minutes or so was discouraging.

So I think Hutch is pretty close. Yes, all the NW tribs will get more salmon in the systems, but not in the huge waves that last for 2-3 days. This is not a commandment from me, just a prediction due to having 30+ years of fishing the rivers and runs.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

johnnie555 said:


> Yeah I have a REALLY hard time believing that 75% of the fish (aka Salmon) run have already entered the river... We may not get a BIG push of fish, but numbers wise, their is still waaaay more fish to enter the rivers!! Should definately see good fishable numbers of FRESH fish way into Middle to Late October! Only way to find out for yourelf is to get out after em.. I know there's still a ton of fish being caught out in the Big lake which will eventually move in closer!


I'd love to know what you're basing this on, considering the fact that out of the last 10 days, there were maybe three days where the big lake was even fishable and the fish getting caught were mainly two and three year olds. 

Like I said though, keep hoping! I can't wait to see all these fresh fish that are gonna show up in mid October. :16suspect


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

It's pretty common for this time of year for most of the fish in the NW rivers to be up by now.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Ride had to go home unexpectedly last night, shore fished a couple holes all morning: No hits on plugs, skein or sacs...5 anglers.
Checked 3 Launches, RB, BC and HB around 11:30-12:00n, very few in the boats coming in today at BC and HB. None at RB in particular.
Just 3 fish mentioned at BC from shore. That's what I saw and heard, _could_ have been different for earlier departures, not likely however.

The dam is, well, the dam


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> I'd love to know what you're basing this on,


 

Yep me too 75% of the run is in the rivers..lol:lol: Are you the fish biologist guru?lol

Dont have to argue with ya on the Mid-October fish.. have a few select rivers, that need not be mentioned that have fished very very well the last 3 yrs in a row in Mid-October and with the big lake not turning over as early as it has in the past, coupled with our HOT summer and warmer river water temps, yep I'm gonna go out on a whim here and say there's prolly gonna be a ton of fish in my usuall spots in Mid-October! 

Oh and yeah depending on where your fishing some people have been getting out.. Granted its been windy as hell and they havent made it out very much over the last 2 weeks, the times they did were still out in 150fow and the fish caught were still chrome mature fish in the skein! So I gues that just because people havent been fishing in the big lake the last few days because of (the wind) I guess in your mind that means 75% of the fish are in the river already..

Ok my rant is done... Just tried to make a point that they are still catching a BUNCH of mature Chrome fish out deep still, and I'll leave it at that!


----------



## salmonfreak05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dont be bashin on thousandcasts... maybe 75% was a big number thrown out there but its just a number... I wouldn't disagree with him because last year we were up on big man all through the first and second week of October.. We had the right weather to get a good fresh push and it never happened. Everything is early this year. Corn in Northeast Indiana is being shelled already... Beans are being cut. Leaves are falling. Corn being shelled in September is absolutely unheard of. Bass fishing was almost a joke this year. My opinion which isn't backed very well. I believe Salmon fishing is never gonna be like it was 6 years ago. Too many guys, 5 fish limit, more Steelhead being released, less salmon released, low bait population. I am a big fan of salmon fishing. I have been going up for 7 years now and every year is getting worse. I wouldn't doubt that a huge push has already happened. But we should take what the good lord gives us. If i catch one I will be happy, being on the big man beats the hell out of work...


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

johnnie555 said:


> Should definately see good fishable numbers of FRESH fish way into Middle to Late October! !





johnnie555 said:


> Yep me too 75% of the run is in the rivers..lol:lol: Are you the fish biologist guru?lol
> 
> yep I'm gonna go out on a whim here and say there's prolly gonna be a ton of fish in my usuall spots in Mid-October!


i see what's going on here.... I just took a peak at your photo album....I totally understand now why your so hype about Mid-Late October salmon fishing in the upper stretches of rivers.....your idea of fresh fish is just a lot different than that of Thousandcasts. I have no doubt that your upper river spots will continue to produce well into Mid October. Looks like your getting em to bite flies that late too...very impressive.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Salmon are like wine, get better with age.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

75% of the 75% naturally reproduced fish have migrated up to Tippy Dam. All 75 of them. :chillin:


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

60% of the time, they migrate every time:tdo12:


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

samsteel said:


> 60% of the time, they migrate every time:tdo12:


I'm going to be honest with you, that smells like pure gasoline.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

samsteel said:


> i see what's going on here.... I just took a peak at your photo album....I totally understand now why your so hype about Mid-Late October salmon fishing in the upper stretches of rivers.....your idea of fresh fish is just a lot different than that of Thousandcasts. I have no doubt that your upper river spots will continue to produce well into Mid October. Looks like your getting em to bite flies that late too...very impressive.


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

samsteel said:


> i see what's going on here.... I just took a peak at your photo album....I totally understand now why your so hype about Mid-Late October salmon fishing in the upper stretches of rivers.....your idea of fresh fish is just a lot different than that of Thousandcasts. I have no doubt that your upper river spots will continue to produce well into Mid October. Looks like your getting em to bite flies that late too...very impressive.


Did you look at the dates on any of those pics???lol.. all were caught in Septemper yrs ago and all on the lil man as well, ALL above the weir, which would mean they are fish that had been in there all summer long, ie, thats why their (not chrome) 

I love mid October fishing, no crowds Kings, Coho and Steel and lack of people and yes plenty of (fresh) fish around! and those upper river spots you so call, (arent) actually short run spots, but they arent on the list of rivers to be nameing! And I'm sure (thousandcasts) and I would agree on whats considered fresh... ie. chrome, sillver, (not black) sorta like the summer kings I usually tangle with every yr on the lil man!

On another note, you talk about everything being early this yr such as crops, am not gonna arugue with ya there, but the (reason) why everything is early is because of the Unusually (hot) summer... a summer in which fish stayed out deeper and didnt move in as early as normal... ie. which is why I went out on a limb and said the runs gonna be later than everyone is anticipating.. not meaning to bash anyone, as I was the one getting questioned? So i spoke my mind.. 
tight lines JON

Just cant help but laugh on how we get (1) push of fish and all of a sudden the run is 75% in the river.. sorta like the guys that see a lil push of steel in february or (early march) and next thing ya know people are claiming the run is all done:lol:


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

You mean the rumors of the big push being over are not true?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

johnnie555 said:


> Just cant help but laugh on how we get (1) push of fish and all of a sudden the run is 75% in the river.. sorta like the guys that see a lil push of steel in february or (early march) and next thing ya know people are claiming the run is all done:lol:


No one is saying it's "done," but you obviously don't realize that we're not talking about the upper rivers and we're talking about the lower rivers and mouths. Those fish that end up in the upper river just don't magically appear over night. Most of them are in the rivers for a while before they even think about heading up to point A. 

As for pushes, if you want to think there's only been one--go for it. I've been on the water for damn near two weeks straight and I can count at least four major pushes that have came and went in that time frame. Just sayin'


----------



## Bigdoggy11350 (Aug 18, 2008)

I wouldn't say I'm a expert by a long shot but I've camped at Insta Launch the third week of September for 6 straight years and have done pretty good every year. I'll be checking in Monday I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> No one is saying it's "done," but you obviously don't realize that we're not talking about the upper rivers and we're talking about the lower rivers and mouths. Those fish that end up in the upper river just don't magically appear over night. Most of them are in the rivers for a while before they even think about heading up to point A.
> 
> As for pushes, if you want to think there's only been one--go for it. I've been on the water for damn near two weeks straight and I can count at least four major pushes that have came and went in that time frame. Just sayin'





Bigdoggy11350 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm a expert by a long shot but I've camped at Insta Launch the third week of September for 6 straight years and have done pretty good every year. I'll be checking in Monday I'll keep everyone posted.


Been shore fishing a small hole or two, mid river, for 2 weeks...got a couple early last week, one a day, then they petered out Sunday through Weds. They have been sporadic in the bright sun - you can see them moving through over in the shallows. Cloudy and poured rain yesterday morning did pick up a nice hen still orange meat. Got a male today, still some color in the meat also. Some Coho are said to be at Tippy but they're not in good shape.








As to Insta Launch:
Must have been something going on there before the rain Wednesday afternoon...just a quick count when driving by there were 30-40 or more boats congregated in one small area near the freighter. 
And that was a weekday.


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

jimp said:


> Coho are said to be at Tippy but they're not in good shape.


Of course they are in bad shape, they probably have the "Bling, Bling" hangin out thier backs.:lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> As to Insta Launch:
> Must have been something going on there before the rain Wednesday afternoon...just a quick count when driving by there were 30-40 or more boats congregated in one small area near the freighter.
> And that was a weekday.


What was going on is there were 30-40 boats doing a whole lot of casting/trolling/jigging and very little catching in return. I had friends up there that were maybe getting one or two a day through out the week and they're some damn good fishermen.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> What was going on is there were 30-40 boats doing a whole lot of casting/trolling/jigging and very little catching in return. I had friends up there that were maybe getting one or two a day through out the week and they're some damn good fishermen.


:lol::lol: On the drive by, Looked like a school of fish were all together in that one little 3-4 football field size area...kinda like perch fishing, everone gathers over a school. How they could keep from banging into each other...then again, they probably were. :yikes:


----------



## Bigdoggy11350 (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone know how the channel from Manistee lake to the river looks? Depth wise.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

jimp said:


> :lol::lol: On the drive by, Looked like a school of fish were all together in that one little 3-4 football field size area...kinda like perch fishing, everone gathers over a school. How they could keep from banging into each other...then again, they probably were. :yikes:


There's a subtle current seam that goes across the lake and, at times, the fish will key in on it--hence why everyone is anchored in that one area. However, it's kinda hard to find biters when 40 boats are all in one area and all are throwing firetiger this or that. Next year, the current seam will be in a different area (it moves from year to year) and you'll see the same pack of boats anchored in a different area of the lake. It's all they know, so...the pack remains whether the fish are biting or not. I mean, you're only talking about 14' of water through there, so boats, anchors, noise, etc will shut those fish down and push 'em right out of there.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

jimp said:


> Been shore fishing a small hole or two, mid river, for 2 weeks...got a couple early last week, one a day, then they petered out Sunday through Weds. They have been sporadic in the bright sun - you can see them moving through over in the shallows. Cloudy and poured rain yesterday morning did pick up a nice hen still orange meat. Got a male today, still some color in the meat also. Some Coho are said to be at Tippy but they're not in good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch dude, thanks for the info.

John


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Getting the hang of this shore fishing the BM, I think, Maybe, dunno.
Persistance, persistance persistance...circle the eddy, circle the eddy...
This morning, back to back drifts.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

jimp said:


> Getting the hang of this shore fishing the BM, I think, Maybe, dunno.
> Persistance, persistance persistance...circle the eddy, circle the eddy...
> This morning, back to back drifts.


Good job--glad to see you're having a good time with this! And yep--you gotta put your time in to learn the game, so good job on being willing to do that as well and I'm happy you're finding some success.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> And yep--you gotta put your time in to learn the game, so good job on being willing to do that as well and I'm happy you're finding some success.


, good to see someone learning the real way, instead of the "hold my hand and wipe my ass" approach a ton of people do here. Nice fish, eggs are the **** for salmon.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks has to be given for all the tips gleaned from so many good fishermen willing to share on M-S.
Simple experimentation with the depth and size of a skein ball, or varying the retrieve on a crank can make the difference.
Been fun pulling an occasional fish out of a single hole or two when some _pretty nifty boats_ go up and down all morning, hitting dozens of other places, are coming home empty.


----------

